# Hello, New, ? Re: My 93 Maxima/Fuel Pump Relay



## Guest (Nov 13, 2003)

Basically, where is it? : )


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

check over with maxima.org under 3gen


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

next to the driver's side rear tail light. I believe it's the green one..
you'll have to pull the carpet cover off the back section of the trunk. not too hard, but annoying to get to.

what kind of problems are you having?


----------

